# New "Like" system on SS.org



## Alex

New "Like" system was implemented on SevenString.org. Simply click "Like" if you like someone's post. You can also find a thread's "Top" liked posts. Finding the forum's most useful content has never been easier!

Example: Look on the right of this post and notice the "Like" link. Click it if you like my post! 

In the end, we'll have to keep either the "Thank You" or "Like" feature. I'll let you guys decide which one to keep.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I like this


----------



## heavy7-665

Scar Symmetry said:


> I like this



I like this


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

This is kind of cool, but I can see it getting annoying fast. 

Oh well its cool, thanks dude!


----------



## heavy7-665

Scar is gonna be THAT guy with the likes


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm doing it just to annoy everyone


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Right back 'atcha fuckface!


----------



## drmosh

How is this different from the thanks really? 
It's just an eyesore right now


----------



## Toshiro

Great, useless bars of "Likes" in every post of every thread, detracting from the actual content of the post..


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Toshiro said:


> Great, useless bars of "Likes" in every post of every thread, detracting from the actual content of the post..



I like this.


----------



## JamesM

Hm. Definitely clutters things up a bit. Good for lulz though, that's for sure.


----------



## Varcolac

Does this have any bearing on the reputation bar, or is it just for searchableness? Makes more sense in terms of search function; was a bit confused about the purpose when I saw it initially.


----------



## lobee




----------



## TimSE

i like facebook


----------



## Razzy

I like the regular rep system we have. The likes are really distracting.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I'm going to have to say can the likes, when you get 20 or 30 people liking a post it's going to be a complete mess 

It's good in theory, but is just WAY too cluttered. Maybe if there was a way to move it to the post header next to the direct link so it would be something like this:

Like (x) #16

where x is the number of likes for the post it would be more workable. Also, I see no reason this would replace the thank system since that effects rep for the poster not the actual post content indexing.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

i dislike


----------



## technomancer

Also getting a notification every time someone likes something you posted has got to go


----------



## drmosh

technomancer said:


> Also getting a notification every time someone likes something you posted has got to go



yeah, that's cheesing me off


----------



## gunshow86de

If ss.org starts linking to Facebook like every other goddamn website, I will burn this mother down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick

Toshiro said:


> Great, useless bars of "Likes" in every post of every thread, detracting from the actual content of the post..



Yeah, I'm not really feeling this either.


----------



## djpharoah

Not a good idea in my book. Just too much clutter - between some of the sigs and novels that our members write we now have a bar in between showing the guys who like that..

Not for me sorry but I like there's progress happening.


----------



## flo

Come on, no facebook shit please...


----------



## DanielKRego

I 'like' the *concept* of the like system and the intention of having the most 'liked' and therefore useful posts in a thread easy to find, which is a VERY useful feature, the way I see it.

I agree that the implementation needs to change, though. The rather large bar at the bottom could be replaced by something similar to what Facebook has (sorry ).

We could have a little icon at the bottom right of every post with a count next to it to signify the number of likes, and if this icon is clicked, reveals a dropdown list of who likes the post.

The 'thank' system is inadequate, I think, because it only applies to thread starting posts, not posts later in the thread, which can be just as useful, if not more.

So just a few cosmetic changes should do the trick, but I think the system itself is great and should stay.

Hope you guys 'like' what I think. Hahahaha.


----------



## espman

I'm not liking it at all, it makes the posts look very cluttered, as well as looking too much like a quote, which is also distracting from the point of the post in the first place. Personally, I'd like to see a new homepage a lot more that things that make ss.org seem like facebook


----------



## GATA4

can we get a picture on there of something else instead of a heart? hahaha...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

And facebook invades SS!


----------



## gunshow86de

If this annoying shit is here to stay, could we at least not have it send a notification every time? That's just ruhtard.


----------



## -42-

Facebook is like a little insidious mold seeping into every corner of the internet.


----------



## ivancic1al

Dislike.

We can already see how annoying this will get, and it's only 1 thread...


----------



## orb451

djpharoah said:


> ... Just too much clutter - between some of the sigs and novels that our members write...



I _resemble_ that remark 


And add me as another vote against it. Cool idea, not *liking* it that much in practice...


----------



## Psychobuddy

GATA4 said:


> can we get a picture on there of something else instead of a heart? hahaha...



The short answer is...NO! 

The long answer is why wouldn't we want hearts, we're such a loving community.


----------



## flo

we are


----------



## flo

On a more serious note, I think the "add to reputation" system is just fine.


----------



## pineappleman

Yo mods, I'm real happy for you and Imma let you finish, but...

This "like" thing is a crock of shit.


----------



## flo

lobee, I'm thankful for you demonstrating how annoying the like function is...


----------



## Explorer

Just being factual, I went to my notifications page because of some like or another, and couldn't find mention of what had been liked at that point. 

If we keep this, it would be nice if it ran silently, like getting rep. 

And, for those of you who might consider this, please don't like this post. That will be... annoying.

*laugh*


----------



## lobee

flo said:


> lobee, I'm thankful for you demonstrating how annoying the like function is...



I can't help liking the posts that I like by utilizing the "like" feature, like how I just "liked" your post and would have "liked" Explorer's post, but since he asked us not to, I decided not to "like" it even though I still do like it.


----------



## flo

lobee said:


> I can't help liking the posts that I like by utilizing the "like" feature, like how I just "liked" your post and would have "liked" Explorer's post, but since he asked us not to, I decided not to "like" it even though I still do like it.



For gods sake stop doing that! You can't like a post that says the "like" button is a stupid idea and "like" it, that's a, well... a contradiction, isn't it?
I'll give you some rep instead.


----------



## SirMyghin

djpharoah said:


> Not a good idea in my book. Just too much clutter - between some of the sigs and novels that our members write we now have a bar in between showing the guys who like that..
> 
> Not for me sorry but I like there's progress happening.



I agree here, maybe if it wasn't such a large bar thing? I was wondering what this stuff was I was seeing earlier. A good idea (in terms of finding) but the graphical display I find slightly distracting. The silent run as explorer suggested seems the way to go to me.


----------



## lobee

flo said:


> For gods sake stop doing that! You can't like a post that says the "like" button is a stupid idea and "like" it, that's a, well... a contradiction, isn't it?
> I'll give you some rep instead.



*anxiously hovers over "like" button*


I dunno. I thought I was liking other people's dislike toward this new "like" system, thereby showing my agreement of their dislike. If that wasn't clear enough, I am officially in "unlike" of this "like" system.


----------



## HighGain510

I dislike this. Greatly.


----------



## flo

lobee said:


> *anxiously hovers over "like" button*
> 
> 
> I dunno. I thought I was liking other people's dislike toward this new "like" system, thereby showing my agreement of their dislike. If that wasn't clear enough, I am officially in "unlike" of this "like" system.



Well it was obvious you dislike it


----------



## Prydogga

The idea is cool, but having it in a big quote style bar really does not work.


----------



## flo

Ok guys I got 14 likes in within the last two hours for saying that I prefer the rep system. And one rep....


----------



## djpharoah

Oh man... the notifications light up now with Likes as well


----------



## Rick

If you like someone's post, just rep them, IMO.


----------



## Isan

its funnier to do it this way though !


----------



## flo

update: 21, argh!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I quite like this idea, as some people on thsi forum come out with genius quotes and they should be recognised separately from rep. Rep is the testament to an individual member's contributions to the forum as a whole, whereas this like system focuses more on cool shit people say (God knows, there are some jewels here). It's easier to find quotes this way and get nostalgic and shit instead of thanking them in rep. That said, I don't think we should get notifications for each one, but the first time a comment is liked. Then for every like after, we get no notification but the like is grouped with that comment on our likes page (As techno suggested). Also where it shows on the actual post that people have liked it, I think this could be more subtle. It makes things look cluttered. Instead, on the bottom or top right of the comment it should say '# likes' and then have an option to click that and see who liked it.


----------



## 13point9

Rep>Likes

I want to hit the lighter green soon god damnit >.<


----------



## Psychobuddy

I also just noticed we get notified when someone "likes" a post...this is going to get annoying, fast.


----------



## Randy

*CIVIL DISCOURSE OR YOU'LL BE BANNED. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE.*


----------



## Explorer

Okay, so I've spent a little time thinking about this.

Rep can't just be tossed onto a user willy nilly. I know, I tried to rep Voxhumana more than the initial thanks, and even though he keeps dumping win upon win in the DMAG thread, I'm helpless to live him more positive rep. 

So, thanks and positive rep to raise someone's standing, negative rep to lower it, and liking to bring attention to noteworthy things. 

If the like system is here to stay, I would argue about retaining the old system in concert with it. 

I also find it humorous that likes cannot be anonymous, but reputation can. *laugh*


----------



## -42-

I have a feeling that people are just going to start 'liking' posts as opposed to repping them, thereby crushing my dream of advancing beyond one measly bar.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I Like myself.


----------



## Prydogga

Alright, I'm already sick of this. I like green rep more than facebook likes.


----------



## OrsusMetal

There are some reasons I don't have a facebook. Little crap like this is one of them. First thing I said when I saw it this morning was, "what the fuck is this shit?"

I vote to get rid of it. The reputation method we've been using before was just fine, imo.


----------



## Xaios

Dislike.


----------



## JPhoenix19

technomancer said:


> Yeah I'm going to have to say can the likes, when you get 20 or 30 people liking a post it's going to be a complete mess
> 
> It's good in theory, but is just WAY too cluttered. Maybe if there was a way to move it to the post header next to the direct link so it would be something like this:
> 
> Like (x) #16
> 
> where x is the number of likes for the post it would be more workable. Also, I see no reason this would replace the thank system since that effects rep for the poster not the actual post content indexing.




This 

I'm not sure about it. For indexing purposes it makes sense, just make it less cluttered- like Technomancer's recommendation. And remember, kids, it's not Facebook if you can't 'like' your own posts.


----------



## Prydogga

I'm also annoyed this seems to take attention away from rep. It should at least give 1 rep in a like or something.


----------



## cyril v

maybe it should be moved all the way to the bottom of the posts on the same area line as the QUOTE/"/etc etc. Pretty distracting where it is now.


----------



## MJS

cyril v said:


> maybe it should be moved all the way to the bottom of the posts on the same area line as the QUOTE/"/etc etc. Pretty distracting where it is now.



Yeah, that seems like it should be easy enough to accomplish. There really isn't any reason something that little should add to the length of a page. 

It doesn't even need to be as wide as it is, since it only lists a few people & a link to see the rest. 

If it was just a tiny link by the buttons that said "xx people like this," most people wouldn't even notice and I doubt there would be a single complaint.

In any case, I can't say its existence means much to me either way... same goes for rep, though.


----------



## DanielKRego

I agree, I think liking should also add to reputation, but by a much smaller factor than a thank you. Something like +1 reputation unit per 3 likes? Because from the looks of it, I think people are going to 'like' posts much more freely than they give reputation, so if likes contribute to reputation too easily, the entire reputation system might become entirely pointless.

Besides, the like system is very useful for finding the important/most relevant/most appreciated posts in a thread, while the thanks system works just for the thread starting post, while the reputation system is anonymous and therefore not specific to posts. The like system adds an entirely new dimension of usability and ease of sorting out the most relevant and contributory posts in a thread, as the system already in place at the top right of the page shows.

I think we should keep the like system, with the suggestions others and I have made before.

*1.* Small 'like' icon to the bottom right of each post with a number next to it, denoting how many likes the post has. Clicking on the icon can evoke a drop down list of who likes the post.

*2.* Likes should contribute to reputation, but at a lesser rate. I suggest something like 3 likes = 1 reputation point.


----------



## Prydogga

I just went into a thread, and 2 people had 'liked' the OP, and only one had Thanked it.

I'd honestly rage at that point.


----------



## Daemoniac

Yeah, it's not a bad concept if there weren't already a system in place like it that isn't quite as cluttered 

Nice to see things moving on here, but not for me I think  (EDIT: As in the "like" system isn't for me).


----------



## Toshiro

Personally, I don't care about the rep, or whether people like my posts.  This set-up is going to make the forum unreadable, which defeats the whole purpose of it.


----------



## meisterjager

Makes no difference. No one ever likes a single fucking thing I say anyways. This will just reiterate that.

Yeah, fuck you guys


----------



## DanielKRego

meisterjager said:


> Makes no difference. No one ever likes a single fucking thing I say anyways. This will just reiterate that.
> 
> Yeah, fuck you guys



Aww meisterjager baby, we think you're nice. There, have a like.


----------



## lobee

Can we get a definitive answer if Alex would be willing tweak the "like" system to be smaller and more out of the way? Also, would it be possible to use both if that's the case? If the answer to both is "no," I think a poll should be started, making it clear that we have to choose either the "thank" system as it is now, or the "like" system as it is now.


----------



## Explorer

Just to give a little perspective here...

Wow, isn't SS.org cool! And unless you decide to contribute, it's absolutely free!


----------



## CFB

So what is this good for?


----------



## mattofvengeance

DanielKRego said:


> The 'thank' system is inadequate, I think, because it only applies to thread starting posts, not posts later in the thread, which can be just as useful, if not more.



That's what rep is for.


----------



## Origin

I thought of thanking as a sort of 'like' system without any obnoxious cluttering stuff thrown in the way. This kinda seems pointless to me, but I don't make the calls so ehn.  I'll probably just completely ignore it though haha, the bigass bars are quite annoying.


----------



## Arterial

a somewhat useful feature, but it seems like we are streamlining and becoming more like facebook ey?

every post having Likes is annoying though, for e.g the Blackmachine B6's available in the Standard Guitar forum looks annoying.


----------



## Randy

After a day of seeing this in practice, I like it. This thread is a confusing clusterfuck because everybody is liking everything in it at random, but in a real thread, the majority of posts look unchanged but the extra attention garnered by having the grey box and a few names in makes valuable posts stand out.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Randy said:


> After a day of seeing this in practice, I like it. This thread is a confusing clusterfuck because everybody is liking everything in it at random, but in a real thread, the majority of posts look unchanged but the extra attention garnered by having the grey box and a few names in makes valuable posts stand out.


<.<
>.>

I think I agree with Randy.


----------



## DDDorian

I don't get why we need a rep system, a thank system AND a "like" system. Surely we can consolidate the thank/like system, or get rid of the rep system, or something? More Facebook-esque meta crap just causes more trouble for everyone since people can't help but take this stuff seriously.

If we absolutely have to have a "like" system I say we scrap thanks and the rep and do something like this:






List all the likes/dislikes down the right-hand side, visible for everyone to see but easy to ignore. I know the pic is from a phpBB forum but it's still the least annoying implementation I can think of.

(btw anyone who likes this post tastes the hammer)


----------



## djpharoah

DDDorian said:


> (btw anyone who likes this post tastes the hammer)


----------



## DanielKRego

DDDorian said:


> I don't get why we need a rep system, a thank system AND a "like" system. Surely we can consolidate the thank/like system, or get rid of the rep system, or something? More Facebook-esque meta crap just causes more trouble for everyone since people can't help but take this stuff seriously.
> 
> If we absolutely have to have a "like" system I say we scrap thanks and the rep and do something like this:
> 
> List all the likes/dislikes down the right-hand side, visible for everyone to see but easy to ignore. I know the pic is from a phpBB forum but it's still the least annoying implementation I can think of.
> 
> (btw anyone who likes this post tastes the hammer)



I agree, we can consolidated the thank/like system, but then thanks would have to be applicable to ALL posts, not just thread starters. Also, the current implementation of the most liked posts being easily sortable is indispensable, IMO.


----------



## DDDorian

djpharoah said:


>



Don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## Konfyouzd

drmosh said:


> How is this different from the thanks really?
> It's just an eyesore right now


 
I agree. It seems superfluous but it doesn't really hurt anything. It could be a bit more aesthetically pleasing, though. The rest of the site is. 

Could be as simple as moving it, resizing it (maybe show a portion of the message and allow users to click it to view the rest of the "likes") or possibly rendering it a different color.


----------



## UnderTheSign

DDDorian said:


> I don't get why we need a rep system, a thank system AND a "like" system. Surely we can consolidate the thank/like system, or get rid of the rep system, or something? More Facebook-esque meta crap just causes more trouble for everyone since people can't help but take this stuff seriously.
> 
> If we absolutely have to have a "like" system I say we scrap thanks and the rep and do something like this:
> 
> (image)
> 
> List all the likes/dislikes down the right-hand side, visible for everyone to see but easy to ignore. I know the pic is from a phpBB forum but it's still the least annoying implementation I can think of.
> 
> (btw anyone who likes this post tastes the hammer)


This. I thought we already had a rep system, what's the "like" thingy for then?


----------



## iddqd

I think it is good to have an in-thread highlighting of valuable posts, so i would stick with some kind of a like system instead of the old reputation system.

The only problems i see in this are:
- The Like-Highlighting should be unobstrusive (maybe a simple counter and show the users that liked the post only via click-event)
- Users tend to overact liking if it's just a simple click -> maybe commented likes would sort out spam


Maybe check out stackoverflow.com for some inspiration. They really got a great like-system, though it's not really a forum.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ +1


----------



## Chris

It looks ridiculous.


----------



## Rick

Chris said:


> It looks ridiculous.


----------



## Matt Crooks

Little administration presence for months (years?) and then the admin returns to "fix" something that isn't broken.

DO NOT LIKE.


----------



## metal_sam14

I find it kind of pointless, like most things on the internet. but whatever floats your boat. It will be great for the 14yo's who will wet themselves and tell all their friends that bulb liked their post


----------



## MFB

Matt Crooks said:


> Little administration presence for months (years?) and then the admin returns to "fix" something that isn't broken.
> 
> DO NOT LIKE.



Fuckin' Crooks!


----------



## themike

I Love the fact you guys are always trying to improve the community - buttttt


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

metal_sam14 said:


> I find it kind of pointless, like most things on the internet. but whatever floats your boat. It will be great for the 14yo's who will wet themselves and tell all their friends that bulb liked their post



It makes searching useful information from the forum easier. What's pointless in that?


----------



## djpharoah

th3m1ke said:


> I Love the fact you guys are always trying to improve the community - buttttt


----------



## Xaios

It's not that a "Like" system is necessarily a bad idea, but the implementation here is not very good. A more practical idea would be a system that allows posters to vote posts up or down. It could be hooked into the existing rep system the same way as the "Thanked" button, but maybe for less rep points, say 2 points for a "Like Post" instead of 5 for a "Thanked thread." Or not, whatever works. You'd also still retain the option of actually "repping" someone for a post and leaving a message.

It could be represented by small "+" and "-" buttons, or maybe a "Thumbs Up" and "Thumbs Down" button, beside the Edit, Quote, Multi-Quote and Quick Reply buttons, as well as a number that represents the aggregate total between the likes and dislikes. So, say if a post was liked 5 times and disliked once, it would say "+4." The aggregate of a post that was heavily liked could be green, and a post that was heavily disliked could be red. It could then be hooked into the search function so that only posts within a certain aggregate range of likes and dislikes are returned.


----------



## MJS

Not enough options or confusion. We need a way to "Thank" people when they "Like" the "Rep" that was left for them.


----------



## ROAR

I feel weird using this....


----------



## Dan

Pointless, annoying and ugly.

How about sorting out things like getting rid of adverts that ive paid not to see Alex?  Or perhaps sorting out the homepage that was supposed to have been done aeons ago? 

Seriously there was no point whatsoever in this function. Contribute something that will benefit the community instead.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Stealthtastic = douche... Do you like that?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Xaios said:


> It's not that a "Like" system is necessarily a bad idea, but the implementation here is not very good. A more practical idea would be a system that allows posters to vote posts up or down. It could be hooked into the existing rep system the same way as the "Thanked" button, but maybe for less rep points, say 2 points for a "Like Post" instead of 5 for a "Thanked thread." Or not, whatever works. You'd also still retain the option of actually "repping" someone for a post and leaving a message.
> 
> It could be represented by small "+" and "-" buttons, or maybe a "Thumbs Up" and "Thumbs Down" button, beside the Edit, Quote, Multi-Quote and Quick Reply buttons, as well as a number that represents the aggregate total between the likes and dislikes. So, say if a post was liked 5 times and disliked once, it would say "+4." The aggregate of a post that was heavily liked could be green, and a post that was heavily disliked could be red. It could then be hooked into the search function so that only posts within a certain aggregate range of likes and dislikes are returned.


 
+1


----------



## Randy

The updated version is much less intrusive. I like the concept and I think the execution is much better now.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

How exactly is it less intrusive? Smaller text? 

Honestly, it doesn't bother me so much now that I'm used to it. But I would like the option to turn off notification every time someone likes my post.


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> How exactly is it less intrusive? Smaller text?



The indicator in the top right corner of the thread telling how many posts in the thread have been liked is much smaller and it has a transparent background.

*snip*


----------



## JamesM

100% agreed--I like it much more now that it is out of the way.


----------



## djpharoah

Randy said:


> The indicator in the top right corner of the thread telling how many posts in the thread have been liked is much smaller and it has a transparent background.


But now (at least for me) it's covering up the page navigation part of the thread. I can't use the top part to go from page to page so I have to scroll down to the bottom.


----------



## Randy

Hmmm... not doing it here. Windows 7x64 SP1 -> Chrome.

You?


----------



## JamesM

He's using a Mahogany computer with Windows 2000 and Internet Explorer.


----------



## djpharoah

Randy said:


> Hmmm... not doing it here. Windows 7x64 SP1 -> Chrome.
> 
> You?



Win7 Ultimate x64 => FF 4.0


----------



## Randy

Just logged into Firefox and yep, I'm seeing it now. Surprisingly no problems in IE, though. 

I'll let Alex know.



The Armada said:


> He's using a Mahogany computer with Windows 2000 and Internet Explorer.



Wenge or GTFO.


----------



## djpharoah

Randy said:


> Wenge or GTFO.


Does your Wenge PC also have the 21st fret mod?


----------



## Randy

djpharoah said:


> Does your Wenge PC also have the 21st fret mod?



It actually ships with an i7 but the motherboard is built for AMD 990X. And no, they don't take returns.


----------



## JamesM

Did they ship it with a left handed keyboard like you asked?


----------



## lobee

The main problem, I think, is the gray bar that crosses the entire post; the font size wasn't the biggest issue. It would flow much better if the box was right-aligned(remember the uproar over left-aligned sigs?) unless you clicked on it, then it would expand across the post to show everyone's name who "liked" it.


----------



## technomancer

djpharoah said:


> But now (at least for me) it's covering up the page navigation part of the thread. I can't use the top part to go from page to page so I have to scroll down to the bottom.



I have that problem as well, but only after I've activated then hidden the popup that comes up to list the thanks. The popup auto-hides but you can no longer click any of the nav items that were covered when it was visible.

That's in Safari Version 5.0.3 (6533.19.4)


----------



## SirMyghin

Like system is pretty solid now, and functions well on my system. Nice work Alex.

WIn 7 x64, Mozilla 3 I think.


----------



## elq

djpharoah said:


> But now (at least for me) it's covering up the page navigation part of the thread. I can't use the top part to go from page to page so I have to scroll down to the bottom.





technomancer said:


> ...but only after I've activated then hidden the popup...



This is also happening for me. On osx and linux for the following browsers -
* Firefox 3.6.14 (osx and linux)
* Safari 5.0.3 (osx)
* Chrome 9.0.597 (osx) 
* Chomium 11.0.688 (linux)

But, unlike techno, I don't even have to click on the (currently blocked by css rule) like drop down.


----------



## djpharoah

technomancer said:


> I have that problem as well, but only after I've activated then hidden the popup that comes up to list the thanks. The popup auto-hides but you can no longer click any of the nav items that were covered when it was visible.
> 
> That's in Safari Version 5.0.3 (6533.19.4)


Whaa? Where's this option to hide the popup?


----------



## Coffee Elf

I'm seeing the navigation problems too:

Safari OSX v5.0.2
Firefox OSX v 3.6.13


----------



## technomancer

elq said:


> This is also happening for me. On osx and linux for the following browsers -
> * Firefox 3.6.14 (osx and linux)
> * Safari 5.0.3 (osx)
> * Chrome 9.0.597 (osx)
> * Chomium 11.0.688 (linux)
> 
> But, unlike techno, I don't even have to click on the (currently blocked by css rule) like drop down.



Ok yeah, it's not happening whether I've displayed the dropdown or not

Mesh: the drop down of thanks hides when you take your mouse off it


----------



## djpharoah

technomancer said:


> Ok yeah, it's not happening whether I've displayed the dropdown or not
> 
> Mesh: the drop down of thanks hides when you take your mouse off it



Steve - it remains there whether or not I mouse over it or not.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Seeing the problem for top page navigation here, too.

Windows Vista

Firefox 3.6.8
Opera 11.01


----------



## Chickenhawk

Nav problem here too:

OSX 10.6.6
Chrome 9


----------



## ittoa666

This is interesting.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Konfyouzd = Software dev... It might help to code the page to accept Firefox standards and add exceptions for IE... As far as I know you can't really run any explicit checks for other browsers, so that's how I got things done on a few projects at work.


----------



## MJS

When something doesn't work in Firefox, it's a good sign that's something wrong... so it's good to check everything in that and not just go by what IE tells you. 

The CSS on the total likes at the top definitely needs some work, so you can click the page numbers. Otherwise, you could just put it somewhere else where it won't interfere with with other links. If not, I'd just leave it off because being able to click the page numbers should probably be more important than seeing how many people clicked the like button.


----------



## Alex

djpharoah said:


> But now (at least for me) it's covering up the page navigation part of the thread. I can't use the top part to go from page to page so I have to scroll down to the bottom.


This has been fixed.


----------



## Customisbetter

Alex said:


> This has been fixed.



Thanks Alex that was really buggin me.


----------



## djpharoah

Alex said:


> This has been fixed.



Has it? It's still there for me.


----------



## elq

djpharoah said:


> Has it? It's still there for me.



It works for me now - even if I click on the like div first.


----------



## WickedSymphony

djpharoah said:


> Has it? It's still there for me.



Works fine on my end now. 

Thanks, Alex!


----------



## Customisbetter

djpharoah said:


> Has it? It's still there for me.



lrn2internet. 

Maybe try clearing your cache.


----------



## Chickenhawk

djpharoah said:


> Has it? It's still there for me.



Fixed it for me. 

Thanks Alex!


----------



## Konfyouzd

MJS said:


> When something doesn't work in Firefox, it's a good sign that's something wrong... so it's good to check everything in that and not just go by what IE tells you.
> 
> The CSS on the total likes at the top definitely needs some work, so you can click the page numbers. Otherwise, you could just put it somewhere else where it won't interfere with with other links. If not, I'd just leave it off because being able to click the page numbers should probably be more important than seeing how many people clicked the like button.


 


IE can be such a cunt sometimes... 

IE7 can be anyway...


----------



## yingmin

If we have to keep the "like" feature, is there at least a way to disable notification when you get a new one? The only thing I really care about being notified of is private messages, but I didn't see an option for turning off "like" notifications in options.

edit: in before a bunch of people "like" this post out of spite and I have a ton of notifications.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

I liked your post because I want to disable notification as well.


----------



## yingmin

I knew I could count on you.


----------



## ddtonfire

yingmin said:


> If we have to keep the "like" feature, is there at least a way to disable notification when you get a new one? The only thing I really care about being notified of is private messages, but I didn't see an option for turning off "like" notifications in options.
> 
> edit: in before a bunch of people "like" this post out of spite and I have a ton of notifications.



Actually, it's nice logging on and having 410583 notifications of people liking your posts. Makes you feel loved.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I like your comment jhahahahahah


----------



## MFB

yingmin said:


> If we have to keep the "like" feature, is there at least a way to disable notification when you get a new one? The only thing I really care about being notified of is private messages, but I didn't see an option for turning off "like" notifications in options.
> 
> edit: in before a bunch of people "like" this post out of spite and I have a ton of notifications.





gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I liked your post because I want to disable notification as well.



I don't know about you guys but I have my PM's/ANY notifications just set so it says it up top, no little pop-up display or anything; and I never even notice it half the time. I actually have to look for it, or if I go to check my user CP then it's there as well.

Is it really that noticeable for you? (Provided the pop-up box is off like mine)


----------



## highlordmugfug

MFB said:


> I don't know about you guys but I have my PM's/ANY notifications just set so it says it up top, no little pop-up display or anything; and I never even notice it half the time. I actually have to look for it, or if I go to check my user CP then it's there as well.
> 
> Is it really that noticeable for you? (Provided the pop-up box is off like mine)


This. It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## gunshow86de

MFB said:


> I don't know about you guys but I have my PM's/ANY notifications just set so it says it up top, no little pop-up display or anything; and I never even notice it half the time. I actually have to look for it, or if I go to check my user CP then it's there as well.
> 
> Is it really that noticeable for you? (Provided the pop-up box is off like mine)



There's a little flashy thing in the top right where it says "Welcome, username." It immediately catches my eye, and it doesn't go away until you go click on whatever the notification is about. It's especially annoying if you are trying to sell something. I get excited thinking I have a PM about my gear, but it turns out to just be a like.

I don't really even notice the little boxes inside the threads now, I just want to have the option to turn off the notification for it.


----------



## MFB

I think I remember there USED to be a little flashy light thing, but the only thing I get that KIND OF flashes is the word "Notification" and since it's roughly the same size and everything as the "Welcome, MFB" part; I don't even notice.

Guess I'm weird


----------



## GATA4

I was caught a bit off guard by the "like" system when it was first implemented, but it didn't take too long for me to find its value.

I think that it raises the significance of reputation/thanks...albeit at the cost of faster increases in rep. 

The only thing I think that could be changed is to just make it so that EVERYONE, upon entry to the site, knows how to use rep and what its point is...people usually have to ask "what's that there colored bar thang full o' squares and the like?", and not everyone reads the thread where it's explained.


----------



## Variant

Gave it some time and, yeah, do not like. 


Rep system was good enough and didn't flood the thread area with more visual noise. I've always appreciated that the average poster on here doesn't have a 15-year old girl's myspace page from 2005 for a sig. line. Don't think we need to make up for that with the annoying grey box of "like".


----------



## Xaios

I'll never get my gold rep bar with this new Like system.


----------



## Psychobuddy

^Guess I'll never get my second rep bar. 

I don't mind the like system but I miss the satisfaction of getting "rep points"...

E: I know we can still get repped but it doesn't happen as often...


----------



## -42-

My reps to likes ratio as of late is deplorable. *puts on sad face*


----------

